# Can I save a pork leg?



## echo5 (Mar 19, 2016)

Greetings,

I took a 280lb pig in for processing and just discovered I forgot a front leg in the cooler. It was covered by a bag of ice. It's been in the cooler for 2 days and the ice melted at some point since. Cooler has been closed and its in cool water. The fat side is exposed to air in the cooler.

It's a nice leg and want to save it if I can. Is this a crazy thing to attempt or should I toss due to bacteria, etc?

I know the answer is probably toss it but I wanted to ask the seasoned pros here.

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi Jeff,

Welcome to SMF!

I see this is your first post, so if you would.

Please do us a favor & swing over to roll call & introduce yourself so we can all give you a proper SMF welcome.

Your question would be best answered by Chef Jimmy J.

I'm going to move this thread to "Food safety".

If he doesn't see it there soon, please PM him.

Al


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 20, 2016)

TOO MANY variables to guess if it is still ok. Having no idea of the processor's sanitation practices, not knowing exactly what temp Cool is and two days is a long time. I would not risk it...JJ


----------

